#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  IIIT Hyderabad 2012 Admissions, CutOff, Placements, Ranking, Fee -  Discussions

## Trisha.IIITH

*IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Click Here*Hi FaaDoOs..

 This is the discussion thread for* IIIT Hyderabad 2012 Admissions*. Here you can discuss anything and everything about this college. 

Lets start off with some useful information about IIIT-Hyderabad-- 

The International Institute of Information Technology, Hyderabad  (IIIT-H) is an autonomous university founded in 1998. It was set up as a  not-for-profit public private partnership (NPPP) and is the first IIIT  to be set up (under this model) in India. The Government of Andhra  Pradesh lent support to the institute by grant of land and buildings. A  Governing Council consisting of eminent people from academia, industry  and government presides over the governance of the institution.

*Mode of Admissions* : AIEEE

*Streams at* *Graduate level*

B.Tech in Computer Science and Engineering *(4 years)*B.Tech and MS in Computer Science and Engineering* (5 years) [Combined Intake: 145]*B.Tech in Electronics and Communications Engineering *(4 Years)*B.Tech and MS in Electronics and Communications Engineering *(5 Years) [combined Intake: 45]*B.Tech in Computer Science and MS in Computational Natural Sciences *(5 yrs) [Intake: 15]* - Not approved by AICTEB.Tech in Computer Science and MS in Computational Linguistics *(5 years) [Intake: 20]*  - Not approved by AICTE
*IIIT Hyderabad 2012 Admissions Fee structure* 

Tuition fee
Rs.62,500 (Initial deposit of Rs.25,000/- for accepting offer of admission will be adjusted against the tuition fee.)

Caution Deposit
Rs. 10,000 (One time payment. Refundable at the end of the programme)

Admission Fee
Rs. 5,000 (One time payment, non-refundable)

Deposit for Text books
Rs. 1,500 (Per Semester for first three semesters, refundable at the end of the programme)

Hostel Fee, Water & Electric Charges
Rs. 10,400per semester (For Boys on sharing  basis)Rs. 10,625 per semster(For Girls on single occupancy)( Water &  Electric Charges to be adjusted against actuals)

Mess Charges
Rs. 12,000 for semester I (to be adjusted against actuals )







*IIIT Hyderabad 2012 Placements*


B Tech (CSE Average Salary): Rs.10.49 lac (Domestic)B Tech (ECE Average Salary): Rs.7.8 lacOffshore Companies Average Salary: $ 97,700MS by Research (CSE Average Salary): Rs.10.73 lacMS by Research (ECE Average Salary): Rs.6.5 lacMS by Research (Bioinformatics Average Salary): Rs.4.42 lac M Tech (CSE Average Salary): Rs.10.98  lacM Tech (CSIS Average Salary): Rs.8.34 lacM Tech (CL Average Salary): Rs.8.5 lacM Tech (VLSI Average Salary): Rs.9.17 lacM Tech (Bioinformatics Average Salary): Rs.3.47 lacM Tech (CASE Average Salary): Rs.4.43 lac

*Campus* *Facilities* :

*Central library*: We have developed a Multimedia  Database of all the Content that has been developed. The database  basically comprises of Videos, Images, Animations, Scripts etc., which  can be browsed and downloaded as and when required. We intend to make  this database comprehensive and freely available in due course.  Snapshots of the Resource library can be seen below.


*Hostel*:* IIIT-H* is a residential Institute and it is  compulsory for all students to stay on-campus. Four separate hostels for  boys and One girls hostel are available on-campus. Double/Triple  occupancy room for Boys and Single/Double occupancy for Girls with basic  furniture is provided. Student has to bring a bed roll of size 3′ x 6′,  one scientific calculator and pair of sports shoes. Hostels will be  available for temporary occupation one day before the registration.

*Address*
Language Technologies Research Center International Institute of Information Technology Gachibowli, Hyderabad 500 032, India

*Now its time for your queries*!!!





  Similar Threads: IIIT D & M Kancheepuram, 2012 admissions, cutoff, placements, fees - Discussions IIIT Allahabad, 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee - Discussions NIT Krukshetra  2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee Discussions IIIT Amethi, 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee Discussions IIIT Gwalior 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, branches Discussions

----------


## krishnaiiit

The placement figure given by you is of 2011 , not of 2012. Placement figure for 2012 will come soon , and it is much higher than last year.

----------


## OrangeMan

Hi,

I am looking for admissions into Undergraduate Programs (CSE/ECE) at IIITH under the DASA Scheme. I am aware that this is based on SAT II Scores and an interview process. 

Based on 2011 Admissions (under DASA), can you please let me know
- the criteria for getting called for interview
- what is the minimum cut off to get called for interview, 
- what is expected during the interview & the focus of interview, 
- finally what are the final cut offs for selection into the above streams @ IIIT H

Thanks

OM

----------


## sumzz

I am very much interested in Computer Science and wish to pursue CS in Engineering. Now, I have given the IIT-JEE and I am expecting a reasonably good rank in it, though insufficient to get me into the CS program in the best 5-6 IITs. Now my point of concern is that, should I instead choose to go for admission into IIIT-Hyd CS which I am quite confident of getting, or opt for other streams in the top IITs? I am willing to forego CS if it so happens that my career wouldn't be as bright if I do not pursue it from the IITs. I have been hearing comparisons of IIIT-Hyd with the IITs as an excellent alternative for CS and that it is on par with them. What do you think of these claims? Are they sufficiently true? I'd be highly indebted to you if you would give me your opinion about it.

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

CAN I get cs in iith at a score of 230?

----------


## sumzz

> CAN I get cs in iith at a score of 230?


This thread is about IIIT-H dude, not IIT-H!  :):

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Can i get cs in iiith at a score of something about 230 in aieee 2012?

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> Can i get cs in iiith at a score of something about 230 in aieee 2012?


hey,
      please tel me about your category and state .????

----------


## sumzz

> hey,
>       please tel me about your category and state .????


didi, does IIIT-H have state quota?!

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

General and Gujarat

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> General and Gujarat


See as  per last years record the chances are  very low but all the best any ways

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




> didi, does IIIT-H have state quota?!


sorry my typo there.... :P:

----------


## jayesh_wasnik

Hi this is awesome forum & evryone is quite quick in replying. i m in SC category,frm maharashtra,scoring 150/360,can i get comp science in iiith.....if not which branch can i get....

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> Hi this is awesome forum & evryone is quite quick in replying. i m in SC category,frm maharashtra,scoring 150/360,can i get comp science in iiith.....if not which branch can i get....


Hi See the exact cut off for sc is not disclosed as of now however you stand a very good chance of getting into the college, so all the best ...... :):

----------


## osank

> I am very much interested in Computer Science and wish to pursue CS in Engineering. Now, I have given the IIT-JEE and I am expecting a reasonably good rank in it, though insufficient to get me into the CS program in the best 5-6 IITs. Now my point of concern is that, should I instead choose to go for admission into IIIT-Hyd CS which I am quite confident of getting, or opt for other streams in the top IITs? I am willing to forego CS if it so happens that my career wouldn't be as bright if I do not pursue it from the IITs. I have been hearing comparisons of IIIT-Hyd with the IITs as an excellent alternative for CS and that it is on par with them. What do you think of these claims? Are they sufficiently true? I'd be highly indebted to you if you would give me your opinion about it.


yes DUDE IIIT-H CSE is at par with IITs cse as average package for iiit-h is 10 lakh which is almost the same to that of IITs
so,if you get it,then go for it

----------


## satvik123

can i get in ece in iiit-hwith 200 marks in aieee.?i hav obc cateogry

----------


## Surabhi.IIITA

> can i get in ece in iiit-hwith 200 marks in aieee.?i hav obc cateogry


[MENTION=98114]satvik123[/MENTION] as per last years records you have a decent chance however lets wait and watch... :):

----------


## krishnaiiit

Hi, first of all there is no reservation at IIIT hyderabad. All seats are general. So last time cse seats were 120, but this year i think it is just 90. So I am expecting cutoff around 2000-2200. IIIT Hyd is at par even better than iit for CSE in term of faculty,courses, research and placement. This cse average is going to be around 17 lakhs(including international placements) for this year ! I think it will be online with in 1-2 weeks.

----------


## tannu dutta

I am expecting to get 114 marks in AIEEE 2012 .i have an OBC quota and state is punjab. can i get ECE in IIITH    :(nerd):

----------


## krishnaiiit

There is no reservation at IIIT Hyd. So at your marks it's very difficult to get any seat.

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to iiit-h? (any branch). my hs is up.
also tell me till which round i have to wait?(if applicable)

----------


## sumzz

> Hi, first of all there is no reservation at IIIT hyderabad. All seats are general. So last time cse seats were 120, but this year i think it is just 90. So I am expecting cutoff around 2000-2200. IIIT Hyd is at par even better than iit for CSE in term of faculty,courses, research and placement. This cse average is going to be around 17 lakhs(including international placements) for this year ! I think it will be online with in 1-2 weeks.


Why have the number of seats decreased from 120 to 90?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to iiit-h? (any branch). my hs is up.
> also tell me till which round i have to wait?(if applicable)


pls rply sir?........................

----------


## krishnaiiit

[MENTION=1007]tarun[/MENTION] , at your marks I am expecting rank around 15000 (correct me if I am wrong), so it is difficult to get any branch. But still give a try. All the Best.

----------


## shriya19

wat is d closing rank fr admission in IIITs? n does IIIT hav state quota?

----------


## veliclaptore

what are my chances for getting cse at IIITH a score of 246 in aieee 2012.

----------


## AnujKhare

One of my friends GENERAL category all india is scoring 238 in AIEEE,does he stand a chance in getting CS at IIIT H?

----------


## rajuraju

Dear sir, I'm expecting 150 marks in AIEEE 2012 in OBC category from AP. will i get admission in iiit hyd in CSC or any other group?

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> can i get in ece in iiit-hwith 200 marks in aieee.?i hav obc cateogry


[MENTION=98114]satvik123[/MENTION] you have a fair chance so all the best....... :):

----------


## arunhacker

Can i get Ms Research programme CSE With A AIEEE Score of 220+ ?

----------


## engineerdimple

i hav a score of 125 in general category.can i get admission in cs or any other course in iiit-h?

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> can i get in ece in iiit-hwith 200 marks in aieee.?i hav obc cateogry


 @satvik123   it seems a bit difficult that u can get ece at this rank

however you can get ece @


*Institute*
 * Branch                                                                                                                       * 
*Cutoff*

*Assam University, Silchar*
         Electronics & Telecommunication
 *17560*



*Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *22291*



*Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *21858*






*J.K. Institute of Applied Physics & Technology, University of Allahabad*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *14208*



*National Institute of Technology, Agartala*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *14756*



*National Institute of Technology, Manipur*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *16773*



*National Institute of Technology, Meghalaya*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *17059*



*National Institute of Technology, Mizoram*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *18237*



*National Institute of Technology, Nagaland*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *18228*



*National Institute of Technology, Patna*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *10583*



*National Institute of Technology, Silchar*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *13359*



*National Institution of Technology, Srinagar*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *15408*



*Pandit Dwarka Prasad Mishra Indian Institute of Information Technology Design & Manufacture, Jabalpur*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *14234*



*Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *28368*



*Tezpur University, Tezpur*
         Electronics & Communication Engineering
 *22899*




*You can take ur call*

----------


## ajgupta20

Hey you mentioned here that avg salary (domestic) i CSE dept. was 10.49 lacs whereas other sites say its 9.1 lacs... Is this the newer data ?? Plz reply soon...

----------


## plutoniansockpuppet

Just curious, but how does IIIT-H measure up against IIIT-B?
I don't much care about placements and salaries, but I do care about the faculty and overall course quality.
I'm from Bangalore, and I'd prefer to join IIIT-B if there isn't too much of a difference.....

----------


## google

What are my chances of getting cse or ece in iiit h at 250 in aieee ? What is the overall fees for 4 years?

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> What are my chances of getting cse or ece in iiit h at 250 in aieee ? What is the overall fees for 4 years?


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] you can get both of them so all the best 

For Fee Structure and other details please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ee-Discussions

----------


## sumzz

I have heard that the number of seats in CSE has been decreased from 120 to 90 this year. Is this true? If so, what's the expected cutoff rank for CSE (approx) this year? I am expecting around 250 in AIEEE. what's my chance for CSE and ECE?

----------


## osank

> I have heard that the number of seats in CSE has been decreased from 120 to 90 this year. Is this true? If so, what's the expected cutoff rank for CSE (approx) this year? I am expecting around 250 in AIEEE. what's my chance for CSE and ECE?


Yes seats has been decreased to 90 only........Expected cutoff rank(2400-AIR)........Wait for the results as it is tough to tell what rank will you get at 250 this year because many are saying this year paper was really easy........so,BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## aashray123

I am getting 314 marks in aieee 2012 i am from general category.. can i get cse in IIIT H and is the counselling through ccb or through the college?

----------


## rahul69dagreat

How much rank is required for getting admission into the iiit - h under state quota for oc students

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> I am getting 314 marks in aieee 2012 i am from general category.. can i get cse in IIIT H and is the counselling through ccb or through the college?


[MENTION=105901]aashray123[/MENTION] you can get any branch in the first round itself

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




> How much rank is required for getting admission into the iiit - h under state quota for oc students


[MENTION=105962]rahul69dagreat[/MENTION] The last years cutoff was 5688 so you need marks atleast in the range of 200 to 210

----------


## Shubham hans raj

hi i belong to general category and i am from gujarat.I am expecting about 260 in aieee, wat r my chances of getting cse in iit hyderbad.

----------


## osank

> hi i belong to general category and i am from gujarat.I am expecting about 260 in aieee, wat r my chances of getting cse in iit hyderbad.


You have really great chances but i would say wait for the results.....you need a rank of atleast AIR-2500
BEST OF LUCK!!!

----------


## rahul69dagreat

hi
im getting  a home state rank of 15,893.can i expect a seat in iiit-h in the spot round or 4th round

----------


## Nikesh Bansal

hey!!! i got air 3300(overall) and  air2900(general category).
can i get IIIT hyderabad?

----------


## osank

> hey!!! i got air 3300(overall) and  air2900(general category).
> can i get IIIT hyderabad?


Looking little tough if you want cse due to the craze among the students to get into IIIT-h and also seats has been reduced to 90 so i think cutoff this year will be AIR<2500........but you have chances for ECE branch
BEST OF LUCK!!!

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------




> hi
> im getting  a home state rank of 15,893.can i expect a seat in iiit-h in the spot round or 4th round


sorry buddy almost no chances for you ...

----------


## sumzz

I got AIR 3863 in Overall and 3384 in General... what are my chances for getting in ECE at IIIT-H? I heard the last year's cutoff for ECE was 4700-odd.

----------


## veliclaptore

i got a rank of 5100. According to last years cutoff i may get dual degree in electronics or CSE with masters in natural sciences. Are these courses good?

----------


## funkygp

Sir,

I am getting air 1982 in aieee2012.my home state is mahrashtra and my category is general.i am really interested in cse,what are the prospects of getting btech cse in iiit hyderabad?

----------


## Nikesh Bansal

i got air 3300 in aieee. what r the best choices for me?
no specific trade inclination...

----------


## krishnam.619

I have got 2444 in aieee and i am pretty much interested in CS...will i get 4 yr btech???
besides CSE there are
1)CND : B.tech in CS and MS in computational natural sciences
2)CSD : Btech in CS and MS by research in CSE

will i get dese..??and plz sum1 cab tell me about CSD and CND..

----------


## veliclaptore

> *Streams at* *Graduate level*
> B.Tech in Computer Science and Engineering *(4 years)*B.Tech and MS in Computer Science and Engineering* (5 years) [Combined Intake: 145]*B.Tech in Electronics and Communications Engineering *(4 Years)*B.Tech and MS in Electronics and Communications Engineering *(5 Years) [combined Intake: 45]*B.Tech in Computer Science and MS in Computational Natural Sciences *(5 yrs) [Intake: 15]* - Not approved by AICTEB.Tech in Computer Science and MS in Computational Linguistics *(5 years) [Intake: 20]*  - Not approved by AICTE


There has been a change. Total sanctioned seats of CSE  80   CSD 35    ECE 50   ECD 25 . basically they have transferred 30 seats from computer science to electronics.

----------


## akhilaharini

i got an AIR rank of 11997 and a state {andhra pradesh} rank of 2335 in general category . is there any possibility that  i can get a seat in iiith for either CSE or ECE please reply soon...

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> I got AIR 3863 in Overall and 3384 in General... what are my chances for getting in ECE at IIIT-H? I heard the last year's cutoff for ECE was 4700-odd.


[MENTION=85462]sumzz[/MENTION] you have a decent chance that u get ECE at IIIT Hyderabad this year

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




> i got an AIR rank of 11997 and a state {andhra pradesh} rank of 2335 in general category . is there any possibility that  i can get a seat in iiith for either CSE or ECE please reply soon...


@*akhilaharini*  i think you should try for some other decent college in your state

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




> I have got 2444 in aieee and i am pretty much interested in CS...will i get 4 yr btech???
> besides CSE there are
> 1)CND : B.tech in CS and MS in computational natural sciences
> 2)CSD : Btech in CS and MS by research in CSE
> 
> will i get dese..??and plz sum1 cab tell me about CSD and CND..


@*krishnam.619* you can get any of these branches at this rank, as per last years cutoff

so all the best.... :): 

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




> i got air 3300 in aieee. what r the best choices for me?
> no specific trade inclination...


@*Nikesh Bansal* yu can get any branch except CSE as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




> Sir,
> 
> I am getting air 1982 in aieee2012.my home state is mahrashtra and my category is general.i am really interested in cse,what are the prospects of getting btech cse in iiit hyderabad?


[MENTION=114851]funkygp[/MENTION] you can get any branch as per last years cutoff

----------


## krishnam.619

yaa...but i saw the post where its written that seats are decreased from 120 to 90 or 80...so cutoff will decrease....so just asking what is best choice after CSE...CND or CSD???

----------


## funkygp

since i am hooked to robotics and heard that iiit-hyd had a robotics lab.so is it allowd fr 1st yr students to go there and do projects in the lab???
will the less number of seats really decrease the last yr cutoff's drastically?

----------


## Pranav Kumar

Trisha mam
I hav got an overall rank of 890 in aieee(general from up). Shud it be enough for b.tech. cse??I hav also got a score of 354 in BITSAT so which shud i choose BITS-pilani B.tech.CSE or B.tech cse frm IIIT-H.????Please tell the diff. b/w these 2 on all accounts i.e. placements,faculty,etc.Also is iiit-h bttr than nit-warangal or trichy???
Also i kinda messed up iit-jee(5552 AIR) so i aint gettin no good subjects dere. So shud i think of dropping a year as an option coz i may get cse in the top 5-6 iits nxt year. will that be better than goin to iiit-h or bits-pilani and not loosing a year??/
pls reply soon. i am in a dilemma.
thnx in advance. :-)

----------


## alchemist

i got AIR of 5470............my home state is andhra pradesh(hyderabad).............is there a chance that i kn get into iiit H .....ECE brfanch

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> since i am hooked to robotics and heard that iiit-hyd had a robotics lab.so is it allowd fr 1st yr students to go there and do projects in the lab???
> will the less number of seats really decrease the last yr cutoff's drastically?


yes they will decrease

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------




> i got AIR of 5470............my home state is andhra pradesh(hyderabad).............is there a chance that i kn get into iiit H .....ECE brfanch


Yes you have chance of getting some lower branch

----------


## bhavukarora

my aieee air is 4049.. do u think i can get IIITH 4 yr computer science??? is the 5 YEAR  cs worth taking?? i mean i m not intrstd in research and all...

----------


## Pranav Kumar

[MENTION=78634]Trisha.IIITH[/MENTION] answer my query also....

----------


## veliclaptore

[MENTION=84119]Pranav Kumar[/MENTION]

dude I am no expert in this matter, but i feel if your getting CS at BITs pilani you should take it. The situation about next year's exam is not at all certain, so it can be a big big risk.

----------


## zeenum.nitc

> Trisha mam
> I hav got an overall rank of 890 in aieee(general from up). Shud it be enough for b.tech. cse??I hav also got a score of 354 in BITSAT so which shud i choose BITS-pilani B.tech.CSE or B.tech cse frm IIIT-H.????Please tell the diff. b/w these 2 on all accounts i.e. placements,faculty,etc.Also is iiit-h bttr than nit-warangal or trichy???
> Also i kinda messed up iit-jee(5552 AIR) so i aint gettin no good subjects dere. So shud i think of dropping a year as an option coz i may get cse in the top 5-6 iits nxt year. will that be better than goin to iiit-h or bits-pilani and not loosing a year??/
> pls reply soon. i am in a dilemma.
> thnx in advance. :-)


[MENTION=84119]Pranav Kumar[/MENTION] I believe you should first go for BITS Pilani

----------


## veliclaptore

> my aieee air is 4049.. do u think i can get IIITH 4 yr computer science??? is the 5 YEAR  cs worth taking?? i mean i m not intrstd in research and all...


Last year IIIT-Hyderabad 4 year CSE closed at a rank of 3110 and that was when there were 120 seats. This year there are 80 sanctioned seats (max 90), so your chances are slim . 

about the 5 year dual course part, you should have a look at their curriculum. The entire 5th year is devoted to thesis writing. So if your not interested in research you will have a hard time .

----------


## krishnam.619

hey...in the first councelling , cse closing rank was 923.....what can be expected final cutoff....i have AIR 2444...plzzz reply

----------


## ajgupta20

Will i be able to get B.Tech CSE in 2nd round allotment ?? I got CSE dual in 1st allotment... AIEEE AIR 1055... First round allotment for B.Tech CSE ended at 923... Plz reply.. I am really anxious coz its the best option i have coz i wanna study CSE only..

----------


## krishan namdev

concerned with the placements iiih and all 5-6 iit's has comparable placements .so i would advice you to opt for cse in iiith.you can also check its cutoff's for last yers on its official website

----------


## ankush0

i got 16860 rnk in aieee 2012.

i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.

can i get iiit hyderabad

----------


## ankush0

can i get iiit hyderabad at 16860 aieee 2012 rank.

i am an obc candidate from rajasthan

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> Will i be able to get B.Tech CSE in 2nd round allotment ?? I got CSE dual in 1st allotment... AIEEE AIR 1055... First round allotment for B.Tech CSE ended at 923... Plz reply.. I am really anxious coz its the best option i have coz i wanna study CSE only..


@ajgupta I believe you should definitely get CSE by the 2nd round

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




> can i get iiit hyderabad at 16860 aieee 2012 rank.
> 
> i am an obc candidate from rajasthan


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] I dont think so

----------


## krishnam.619

What abot me...will i able to get CSE....AIR-2444

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> What abot me...will i able to get CSE....AIR-2444


[MENTION=115063]krishnam.619[/MENTION] you have a fair chance in the later rounds

----------


## krishnam.619

okkk...thanxx....hope ki mil jaayee.!!

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> okkk...thanxx....hope ki mil jaayee.!!


[MENTION=89935]krishnam[/MENTION]619 all the best :(y):

----------


## krishnam.619

[MENTION=8229]trisha[/MENTION]
Thanku so much...!!! :):

----------


## krishnam.619

IS iiit-h better than NITs??? people say Nit have a tagname..and professors bahut ache hain waha k....NITS se i mean trichy and warangal!!!

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> IS iiit-h better than NITs??? people say Nit have a tagname..and professors bahut ache hain waha k....NITS se i mean trichy and warangal!!!


[MENTION=89935]krishnam[/MENTION] IIIT - H is definitely better than some  of the NIT's  i believe that NIT Trichy is the best

----------


## krishnam.619

okk...i am getting trichy and warangal at my rank and still confused where to go..!!

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> okk...i am getting trichy and warangal at my rank and still confused where to go..!!


[MENTION=115063]krishnam.619[/MENTION] NIT Trichy is the best

----------


## krishnam.619

i have not been alotted a seat in 2nd round..do i have to do anything now or my name will be automatically considered for 3rd round??? i have already paid 10,000 after 1st round..any idea?

----------


## skyblaster

can  branch be changed after 1st year( from ece to cs)  and what is the criteria for branch change?

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> can  branch be changed after 1st year( from ece to cs)  and what is the criteria for branch change?


[MENTION=125406]skyblaster[/MENTION] the branch can be changed based on the availability of seats and ur performance in the first year

----------


## vrp1000

No state quota for IIIT-H

----------

